# Middle name for Finlay?



## lisa35

What middle name goes with Finlay? 

We can't have Alexander, James, John or Robert.

My OH wanted him to have his name as a middle name but his name is more 
of a first name and i don't think it sounds right. 

If he was to have his daddy's middle name he would be..... 
Finlay Darren Gowthorpe :wacko:


----------



## ~Roo~

I think Finley Darren sounds nice and if it's important to your hubby, I think it would work very well!

What's your husbands middle name? Could you use his middle name as your son's middle name?


----------



## JessiHD

I don't really like Darren to be honest. What about Finlay Sean as they are both Irish names?


----------



## Lilicat

Finlay Lewis 
Finlay Samuel 
Finlay Adam
Finlay Jacob
Finlay Shaun 
Finlay Nathaniel 
Finlay Leon
Finlay Christopher

Just the first few things that came to mind.


----------



## livbaybee1

finlay jay?
finlay jack?
finlay lee?
finlay david?
finlay craig?
hhhmm not sure what else, i like finlay jack :) x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Craig is what popped into my head.


----------



## lisa35

I like Finlay Jack and Finlay Sean. I will get my OH to have a look when he comes in from work see what he thinks :)


----------



## cupcake

I kept thinkinbg finley oliver


----------



## AFC84

lisa35 said:


> I like Finlay Jack and Finlay Sean. I will get my OH to have a look when he comes in from work see what he thinks :)

Those are my favourites out of the ones listed too :)


----------



## sandollar

my finlay is Finlay George


----------



## lucilou

our middle name short list is made up of my mum's middle name (which was also my grandmother's first name), my father-in-laws first name or my hubby's middle name (which was also his grandad's first name) depending which goes best with the first name we choose on the day... are there any other names you could use instead of Darren? I agree it sounds more like a first name than a middle name, no idea why. Although to use dad's name as a middle name is a nice idea.


----------



## lucilou

just had a thought you might want to stay away from names starting with I, O or A... just realised what the initials would be!


----------



## lisa35

How does Finlay Jack Darren Gowthorpe sound? Hmmm really didn't want 2 middle names but OH still insists he wants Darren which is only fair i suppose.:wacko:


----------



## reallytinyamy

if chloe was a boy she was going to be Finlay Mark


----------



## sweetsixteen4

Finlay Isaac?


----------



## MUMOF5

I like Finlay Jack and Finlay George. xx


----------



## JessiHD

lisa35 said:


> How does Finlay Jack Darren Gowthorpe sound? Hmmm really didn't want 2 middle names but OH still insists he wants Darren which is only fair i suppose.:wacko:

I think its got a nice ring to it. We're having two middle names because we both want to pick one. By the way, did you know that if you are not married only the mother has the legal right to pick the name, whereas if you are married you both have to agree! Unfortunately I'm married so I have to give DH a say! :winkwink:


----------



## lisa35

JessiHD said:


> lisa35 said:
> 
> 
> How does Finlay Jack Darren Gowthorpe sound? Hmmm really didn't want 2 middle names but OH still insists he wants Darren which is only fair i suppose.:wacko:
> 
> I think its got a nice ring to it. We're having two middle names because we both want to pick one. By the way, did you know that if you are not married only the mother has the legal right to pick the name, whereas if you are married you both have to agree! Unfortunately I'm married so I have to give DH a say! :winkwink:Click to expand...


Thanks. I never knew that but who knows one 
day we might get married :shrug:


----------

